# Four Year Deposit Offer!



## ronandjoan (Nov 4, 2014)

During November, if you deposit a unit 6 months in advance , you will get a 4 year exchange window!!  Sounds great to me!

PS needs to be at least a 1 bd. Check the website under specials.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 4, 2014)

Which exchange company is this with?


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 4, 2014)

Forum: Ask Dial an Exchange(DAE)


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 8, 2014)

ronandjoan said:


> During November, if you deposit a unit 6 months in advance , you will get a 4 year exchange window!!  Sounds great to me!
> 
> PS needs to be at least a 1 bd. Check the website under specials.



that is a great deal, thanks


----------



## nygiants11991 (Nov 8, 2014)

There are so many exchange companies out there I forget which one is which. How much is the annual membership? What is the fee to deposit/reserve a week? Do they have very many Hawaii deposits?


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 9, 2014)

nygiants11991 said:


> There are so many exchange companies out there I forget which one is which. How much is the annual membership? What is the fee to deposit/reserve a week? Do they have very many Hawaii deposits?



Membership free! $149 to exchange. Lots of great bonus weeks available. Some HI.. Not a whole lot.  Lots and lots in AuSTralia and Europe.


----------



## Gophesjo (Nov 9, 2014)

*DAE is great*

I just got an exchange for a Southern California beach resort for Memorial Day week this coming year.  Yes, inventory is not anything like RCI or II, but if you are diligent to keep checking, you'll find something worth your deposit and the (low) exchange fee.


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 9, 2014)

nygiants11991 said:


> ... How much is the annual membership? What is the fee to deposit/reserve a week? Do they have very many Hawaii deposits?



As noted above, no fee to join but they do have an enhanced membership that does cost per year.  

You can deposit first or pick a week first but your best bet is to request what you want to get a match.

There is no charge to put in a request and anyone can see their entire exchange and rental inventory.  You must be a member to see their bonus weeks. Just go to the site and look around.

http://www.daelive.com/


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 9, 2014)

nygiants11991 said:


> There are so many exchange companies out there I forget which one is which. How much is the annual membership? What is the fee to deposit/reserve a week? Do they have very many Hawaii deposits?



DAE is one of the small independents.  They are not affiliated with the "big" Hawaii resorts, like the Marriott's and Starwoods, so they do not get bulk space banking from them.  You can browse their website to get an idea of what kind of inventory they carry.


----------

